# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Ай-ай-ай

## Оля

Как будет по-английски "ай-ай-ай"? 
Например, "Ай-ай-ай, как не стыдно!"

----------


## Ramil

tsk tsk tsk ...  ::  
(I'm not serious)

----------


## Оля

> (I'm not serious)

 I can guess  :P

----------


## gRomoZeka

А что, похоже на правду!   ::

----------


## Оля

> А что, похоже на правду!

 Ну не, я помню, как Федерер в одном знаменитом матче кричал на весь корт "ай-ай-ай"! Это так по-русски звучало, кстати...   ::

----------


## Ramil

my my  http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?t=4034081_2_1

----------


## Rtyom

> Как будет по-английски "ай-ай-ай"? 
> Например, "Ай-ай-ай, как не стыдно!"

 Tut-tut.

----------


## Lampada

> my my  ...

 +1
and _Oh my gosh!  What have you done now?_

----------


## Ramil

gosh. An interesting word. I looked it up in Lingvo, and here's what I read: 
gosh
межд.; разг.
боже!, чёрт возьми! 
by gosh! — черт возьми! ( выражение изумления, досады, радости и т. п. ) 
Так всё-таки боже! или чёрт возьми! ? Или надо купить другой словарь?

----------


## Lampada

> gosh. An interesting word. I looked it up in Lingvo, and here's what I read: 
> gosh
> межд.; разг.
> боже!, чёрт возьми! 
> by gosh! — черт возьми! ( выражение изумления, досады, радости и т. п. ) 
> Так всё-таки боже! или чёрт возьми! ? Или надо купить другой словарь?

 Я думаю, что американцы под "gosh" понимают _God_.  Но, наверное, и здесь перевод на русский зависит от контекста.

----------


## DDT

Both of Ramil's are the closest so far.  
I would not use "tut-tut -tut" though. It is from the 1800's  ::

----------


## Rtyom

::

----------


## Оля

How about "ai ai ai"?...   ::

----------


## Lampada

> How about "ai ai ai"?...

 Оль, ты мне напомнила одну сценку, которую я наблюдала здесь в магазине. Бабушка из России не могла понять, как это кассирша её не понимала, когда она твердила той такое простое:  "Два! Два! Два!"

----------


## Rtyom

ai - это трёхпалый ленивец, он же ай.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  How about "ai ai ai"?...     Оль, ты мне напомнила одну сценку, которую я наблюдала здесь в магазине. Бабушка из России не могла понять, как это кассирша её не понимала, когда она твердила той такое простое:  "Два! Два! Два!"

   ::  
Да, я тебя понимаю, но просто мне покоя не дает воспоминание о том, что Федерер-таки ЭТО говорил! Интересно, как бы англоговорящие ЭТО записали? Или, если это по-английски значит не "ай-ай-ай", то как бы они ЭТО поняли?
(А он сказал именно А-Я-ЯЙ).

----------


## translationsnmru

> Да, я тебя понимаю, но просто мне покоя не дает воспонимание о том, что Федерер-таки ЭТО говорил! Интересно, как бы англоговорящие ЭТО записали? Или, если это по-английски значит не "ай-ай-ай", то как бы они ЭТО поняли?
> (А он сказал именно А-Я-ЯЙ).

 У Федерера родной язык -- немецкий. Родом он из Швейцарии. Возможно, в тех местах тоже говорят "ай-яй-яй". А может он позаимствовал это у испаноязычных - те точно любят аяяйкать  ::

----------


## Ramil

> ai - это трёхпалый ленивец, он же ай.

 ai = artificial intelligence

----------


## charlestonian

1)Oh sh!t
2) Damn it!

----------


## scotcher

The way I have heard Russians use "ай-ай-ай", I reckon the only equivalent in English is "tut tut/ tsk tsk", or however you want to spell the unwritable sound we make by sucking a "ц" back into our mouths. 
It's not a perfect match though, it's nowhere near as ubiquitous as "ай-ай-ай" is in Russian.

----------


## Yazeed

> How about "ai ai ai"?...

 That sounds more Spanish to me than English  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  How about "ai ai ai"?...     That sounds more Spanish to me than English

----------


## Yazeed

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":37z1nt84  How about "ai ai ai"?...     That sounds more Spanish to me than English

----------


## Оля

[quote=Yazeed]

----------


## Ramil

> The way I have heard Russians use "ай-ай-ай", I reckon the only equivalent in English is "tut tut/ tsk tsk", or however you want to spell the unwritable sound we make by sucking a "ц" back into our mouths. 
> It's not a perfect match though, it's nowhere near as ubiquitous as "ай-ай-ай" is in Russian.

 tsk tsk tsk = цок цок цок (цокать языком)

----------


## Wowik

> ai = artificial intelligence

 artificial intelligence = AI

----------


## Yazeed

> Originally Posted by Yazeed  ?Cu?ntos idiomas hablas?   Uno - ruso.

 No te creo. :P  D?jame advinar..  
Milas Ellinika?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  ai = artificial intelligence   artificial intelligence = AI

 регистр значения не имеет.

----------


## Оля

> D?jame advinar..

 Мои запасы испанского закончились.  ::     

> Milas Ellinika?

 Την αρχαιαν Ελληνικην γλωττην μισω...   ::

----------


## Yazeed

::   
"Andra moi ennepe, Mousa, polutropon, hos mala polla plangthe"  ::  
Кстати, у меня греческие буквы почему-то не выходят. Как тебе это удалось? 
(P.S. "dejame adivinar" это типа "давай угадаю"  :: )

----------

